# Linkedin



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Does anyone have experience of this.
A friend has invited me to join his business Linkedin.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just be careful if it came via an email, spoof Linkedin emails are often used by scammers Jan. I got one last week.

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

delete it Jan.Or just send it to spam and if you need to say you never got it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks both, I have deleted it, if we need to contact each other we have email, SMS/Text or even Skype,
as well as the telephone, thats enough, we will ring him soon.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I have been in LinkedIn for quite a few years, good when I was in business for networking, not of use now I am retired.


ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayrecrok said:


> I have been in LinkedIn for quite a few years, good when I was in business for networking, not of use now I am retired.
> 
> ray.


This is a Business LinkedIn Ray, he has probably sent the invite to all his email contacts.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Used to be ok now full of Indian scammers


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> This is a Business LinkedIn Ray, he has probably sent the invite to all his email contacts.


More likely the scammers have got hold of his contact list !

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I joined it years ago. Apart from finding a load of lost ex work colleagues (Some of which would have been better staying lost) I never got anything out of it. Its like those ghastly network breakfast meetings, everyone is after the same thing.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I am on there, but you do get the weirdest people asking to connect, gravestone makers for example 

Most are people looking to sell things to you, so I keep my contacts to a very few, usually people who know me.

Begs the question: if they know me already, why connect on Linkedin?

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I joined it years ago. Apart from finding a load of lost ex work colleagues (Some of which would have been better staying lost) I never got anything out of it. Its like those ghastly network breakfast meetings, everyone is after the same thing.


  Simply Gharrstly darlink


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For most of my life I have worked either alone or for myself, my last job was a for a electrical wholesale company, I was treated well, even above a normal drivers wages, but every night I would be asked to join them for a drink at the pub, I just don't get that, it was a job, I went there to earn money, not to make friends, I'm a firm believer that work and real life should be separate.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Strange that Kev, because I worked with most of my friends .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not really, I'd be out all day on my own, then expected to be part of a group who had been together all day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh I dunno, I always mixed business with pleasure and mostly I enjoyed it and it paid off. I just dont like the idea of getting up at 6:30 am to go to a breakfast meeting and talk about how great you are to a load of people who just want to talk about how great they are. Now going down the pub or for a night out is much more beneficial as even if you get nothing out of it you can have a good time. 

In my last job I socialised a lot with the business owners and their staff of the Franchise I worked for. Became good friends with a lot of them. When I went on my own I took a shed load of them with me. They wanted to support me, I guess they trusted me and it worked well for all. 

It can backfire of course but we wont go there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't drink and they knew that, plus I had an hours drive home in traffic.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I quit to try and simplify my online life.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm on LinkedIn and it's generally fine, although my rule is never to accept an invitation from someone that I don't know. 

If I'm uncertain whether I know someone then I first check their profile to clarify. I reject more invitations than I accept because strangers often simply wish to gain access to your contact's list. 

Even being retired can be useful, as past colleagues can request references to help gain a new career opportunity, and using the PM system it's possible to keep up to date privately.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This bit for Jan et al who are unsure if contact puportedly from Linkedin is genuine.

I am on it and the genuine address is

https://www.linkedin.com

Please do not forget always look for the 's' at end of any http.

Now for general comment

I have very few contacts on Linkedin, but I have used it to keep in contact with business contacts, whose only e-mail address I had was at their business, but when they moved byusiness I could still find then through Linkedin.

I also used it to find long-lost friends.

I am not on Facebook, Twitter etc. but find Linkedin acceptable and like others do not accept invitations from people I do not know, but the invitations are infrequent.

Geoff


----------

